# فارس احلامك او فارسة احلامك



## bob (12 أبريل 2011)

*سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح
انا اتسالت في الموضوع ده كتير و حبيت اسال تطفل مني ههههههههههه
يا ريت اللي يحب يكتب رايه يستئذن مني الاول قبل ما يكتب ههههههههههه
يالا ماشي علشان طيبة قلبي خدوا راحتكم 


ما هي مواصفات فارس احلامك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:36_3_17::36_3_17:


ما هي مواصفات فارسة احلامك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:36_3_2::36_3_2:


طبعا في ناس خلاص اتدبست و اتجوزت فلو انت منهم عايزين نستغلك و تقولنا اخترت او اخترتي شريك او شريكة حياتك ازااااااااااي؟ 
(اسفادة قليلة توقف جوازات كتيرة)
يالا كفاية عليكو مستنيكوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههه على فاكرة صدقنى فكرة السؤال دى مش سليمة قوى*
*واغلبية اللى بيرسم صورة جوااااااة بيتعب قووووووووى عشان 99%*
*مش بيلاقيها لانها من وحى الخيال *
*لاكن فى مواصفات اساسية دى ممكن *
*موضوعك حلو راح افكر وارجع تانى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

> *ما هي مواصفات فارسة احلامك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:36_3_2:*



هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه فارسه احلامك 
دي جديده بجد
انا اعرف فتاه احلامك 
الموزه بتاعتك هههههه ( يع مش بحب لكلمه موزه دي خالص )
لكن فارسه مش عديت عليا خالص



طب قولنا انت بقي فارسه احلامك 
ولون الحصان اللي هتجيلك عليه الاول
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
انا مش بحب ابنى احلام كتير بطلت 
بس تقدر تقول احبه يكونحنون وطيوب وبيعرف ربنا وبيحبنى بجد الحاجات العامةدى 
بس اكيد يوم ما تحب هتلاقى حاجات تانية غيرها زى ما بيقولوا الحب اعمى


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه فارسه احلامك
> دي جديده بجد
> انا اعرف فتاه احلامك
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا جديدة دى
فوقى عليهم ياختى 
بدل ما تفوقى علينا 
فارسة احلامك ههههههههههه تحفة يا بوب
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا جديدة دى
> فوقى عليهم ياختى
> بدل ما تفوقى علينا
> ...


ههههههههه
اه بجد غريبه اصلا واول مره اسمعها انا

وايه دا يا ديدي
انتي بتحرضيني عليهم
طب هاتيلي كوبايه شاي بقي ولا اقولك حاجه ساقعه
لترا وبيبسي لو سمحتي
وانا افوق عليهم
:smile01


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههه
> اه بجد غريبه اصلا واول مره اسمعها انا
> 
> وايه دا يا ديدي
> ...


*ههههههههههههه
ما هو بوبوب بتاع كل غريب
اه بحرضك فوقى عليهم يلا 
هجيب لك بيبسى 2 ليتر ونشكل الاغانى حليم ونقعد سوا ونتسلى عليه براحتنا
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ما هو بوبوب بتاع كل غريب
> اه بحرضك فوقى عليهم يلا
> هجيب لك بيبسى 2 ليتر ونشكل الاغانى حليم ونقعد سوا ونتسلى عليه براحتنا
> *​



صح صح بوب بتاع كل جديد
هو فاتح محل فين بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللي يعرف يقولنا والنبي :smile01

ماشي هاتي بس مش ينفع حليم
خليها ام كلثوم اغانيها طويله وبتعيد وتزيد فيها
واهي السهره تطول كدا


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> صح صح بوب بتاع كل جديد
> هو فاتح محل فين بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اللي يعرف يقولنا والنبي :smile01
> 
> ...



*بيقولوا المحل اللى فاتح جديد قبل البنزينة 
يع مش بحبها بس هعصر ع نفسى ليمونة ونسمعها 
اه بتفضل تعيد وتزيد تقوليش بتحفظنا الاغنية معاها
دى السهرة صباحى يا اوختى
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *بيقولوا المحل اللى فاتح جديد قبل البنزينة
> يع مش بحبها بس هعصر ع نفسى ليمونة ونسمعها
> اه بتفضل تعيد وتزيد تقوليش بتحفظنا الاغنية معاها
> دى السهرة صباحى يا اوختى
> *​



ههههههههههههههههه يا مصيبه بنزينه ايه
اللي عندكم في اليكس ولا عندنا في القاهره بقي ؟؟؟؟

ولا انا بس اغانيها حلوه
لا انا مش بعرف احفظ اغاني
وكمان الزهايمر شغااااااااال يونيفرسال عندي
اه براحتنا بقي لحد ما ضاحب المخل يجي
وربنا يسترها هههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يا مصيبه بنزينه ايه
> اللي عندكم في اليكس ولا عندنا في القاهره بقي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولا انا بس اغانيها حلوه
> ...


هههههههههههه
اكيد عندنا ليه ليسة هييجى عندكم
اه هتقوليلى ع الزهايمر 
دا فلة عندك وشمعة منورة كمان
بقولك كفاية كدةاحسن بوب يضربنا خلينا هناك نفوق براحتنا
ونبقى نرجع بكرة لو مش فوقنا اوك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اكيد عندنا ليه ليسة هييجى عندكم
> اه هتقوليلى ع الزهايمر
> دا فلة عندك وشمعة منورة كمان
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
علي طول مسيحالي كدا
ماسي خلاص نروح من هنا 
وخلينا في بيتنا احسن بقي
انا جايلك اهو


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> علي طول مسيحالي كدا
> ماسي خلاص نروح من هنا
> وخلينا في بيتنا احسن بقي
> انا جايلك اهو


*ههههههههههه
مستنياكى ادخلى برجلك اليمين
*​


----------



## soso a (12 أبريل 2011)

اهم حاجه فيه وبعد كده نفكرفى الباقى 

يكون قريب من ربنا ومرتبط بالكنيسه الاول علشان افكر ارتبط بيه 

وبعد كده تلقائى هيكون حنون وطيب واكيد حياتنا اللى هنبنيها مع بعضهتكون فيها بركه ربنا 

بس هو فين ؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> اهم حاجه فيه وبعد كده نفكرفى الباقى
> 
> يكون قريب من ربنا ومرتبط بالكنيسه الاول علشان افكر ارتبط بيه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه سوسو ربنا كبير و مش بيسيب حد هههههههههههههههه
بس مرتبط بالكنيسة اد ايه؟؟؟؟
في ناس كل تفكيرهم الكنيسة و الصلاة و المؤتمرات و العظات و مهملين كل حاجه في حياتهم انت عايزة النوع ده؟؟؟ هههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

*اختنا ديدي و جوسبل ادعي عليكم بايه بس ههههههههههه
هو انا فاتحها كافيتيريا جايين تدردشوا في موضوعي هههههههههههه
و عبد الحليم و ام كلثوم و بيبسي و عملتوها سهرة 
طيب يالا بقي منك ليها من الكافيتيريا قصدي من موضوعي 
بنات اخر زمن هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *اختنا ديدي و جوسبل ادعي عليكم بايه بس ههههههههههه
> هو انا فاتحها كافيتيريا جايين تدردشوا في موضوعي هههههههههههه
> و عبد الحليم و ام كلثوم و بيبسي و عملتوها سهرة
> طيب يالا بقي منك ليها من الكافيتيريا قصدي من موضوعي
> بنات اخر زمن هههههههههههههههههه*




لا بقي احنا عاجبنا الكافيتيريا دي بقي
واحنا بقي بالذات براحتنا في اي كافي قصدي موضوع
وكمان دا احنا حتي قولنا بنعملك جو رومنيتك كدا مع الموضوع 
عشان الناس يعني يدخلوا وينفعوك
قصدك يعني يعبروك يوووووووووووه
الكيبورد هنج ولا ايه
قصدي يعني يردودا عليك
هههههههههههههههههههه


وفي رساله جايلك من ديدي بتقولك ريح ضهرك شويه


اه في حاجه كمان
مش تنسي تقولنا فارسه احلامك عايزها ازاي
هههههههههههههههههه
عجباني انا فارسه دي
:smile01


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

*مممممممممممم سؤال حلوووو يا بوب 
بالنسبة للشكل المهم يكون طووووووووووويل وحليوة يعني عشان وأنا ماشية معاه أغيظ بنات حوا فيه ههههههههههه

وبالنسبة للشخصية يعني أهم شي يكون مؤمن و كريم و حنون ومخلص ورومااااانسي و شخصيته قوية ويكون شخص يعتمد عليه في المواقف الصعبة 
وبس كده مش طالبة كتير :smile02​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مممممممممممم سؤال حلوووو يا بوب
> بالنسبة للشكل المهم يكون طووووووووووويل وحليوة يعني عشان وأنا ماشية معاه أغيظ بنات حوا فيه ههههههههههه
> 
> وبالنسبة للشخصية يعني أهم شي يكون مؤمن و كريم و حنون ومخلص ورومااااانسي و شخصيته قوية ويكون شخص يعتمد عليه في المواقف الصعبة
> وبس كده مش طالبة كتير :smile02​*



هههههههههههههههههههه
دا كله ومش طالبه حاجه يا روز
الاحسن نجبله واحد تفصيل بقي

ربنا يفرحك يا قمري يارب ويبعتلك الطويل الحليوه دا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> دا كله ومش طالبه حاجه يا روز
> الاحسن نجبله واحد تفصيل بقي
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه أميــــــــــن يا رب العالمين :smile01
وربنا يفرحك يا حبي ​*


----------



## azazi (13 أبريل 2011)

فارسة أحلامي لن أجدها الا في منامي:t31:

على أرض الواقع لاتوجد فتاة ملأت عيناي..


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه أميــــــــــن يا رب العالمين :smile01
> وربنا يفرحك يا حبي ​*






تقبل الله منا ومنكم يا اختاه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 أبريل 2011)

انه تكون بنت ربنا
وكويسة وذات اخلاق عاليه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح**
> انا اتسالت في الموضوع ده كتير و حبيت اسال تطفل مني ههههههههههه
> يا ريت اللي يحب يكتب رايه يستئذن مني الاول قبل ما يكتب ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه يلا جاوبت السؤالين

ليا مرتب اضافي بقي ههههههههههه:smil15::new6:

موضوع جميل يا باشا

تسلم عينك يووووووووه قصدي ايدك يعني :mus13::fun_lol:​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أبريل 2011)

*مواصفاته  اخضر وبأستيك من فوق 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
قولى انت يابوب تفتكر ايه المواصفات اللى تنفع معايا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مممممممممممم سؤال حلوووو يا بوب
> بالنسبة للشكل المهم يكون طووووووووووويل وحليوة يعني عشان وأنا ماشية معاه أغيظ بنات حوا فيه ههههههههههه
> 
> وبالنسبة للشخصية يعني أهم شي يكون مؤمن و كريم و حنون ومخلص ورومااااانسي و شخصيته قوية ويكون شخص يعتمد عليه في المواقف الصعبة
> وبس كده مش طالبة كتير :smile02​*



بنفع واحد 183 سم مكعب؟:boxing:


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مواصفاته  اخضر وبأستيك من فوق
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> قولى انت يابوب تفتكر ايه المواصفات اللى تنفع معايا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



ابلة نانسى ممكن اجاوب انا
انتى مينفعش معاكى غير واحد مجنون و مش بيتكلم غير باسلحة:boxing:


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

الله على فارسة احلامى او موزة احلامى مش فارقة كتير
جاية راكبة حمار مرشيدس و بتنقذنى من الوحش الشرير
و ماسكة سيف بلاستيك طبعا بتقطع بيه اى حد يتعرضلى


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا بقي احنا عاجبنا الكافيتيريا دي بقي
> واحنا بقي بالذات براحتنا في اي كافي قصدي موضوع
> وكمان دا احنا حتي قولنا بنعملك جو رومنيتك كدا مع الموضوع
> عشان الناس يعني يدخلوا وينفعوك
> ...


*ههههههههههههه الاخت جوسبل 
جو ايه بس و يعبروني ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
انا والحمد لله شهرتي سبقاني (هذا من فضل ربي):fun_lol::fun_lol:
و كل ده مقولتيش المواصفات اهربي بقي من الموضوع هههههههههه
الاخت ديدي انا بس اللي اقول ريحي ضهرك ليا حقوق الملكية هههههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مممممممممممم سؤال حلوووو يا بوب
> بالنسبة للشكل المهم يكون طووووووووووويل وحليوة يعني عشان وأنا ماشية معاه أغيظ بنات حوا فيه ههههههههههه
> 
> وبالنسبة للشخصية يعني أهم شي يكون مؤمن و كريم و حنون ومخلص ورومااااانسي و شخصيته قوية ويكون شخص يعتمد عليه في المواقف الصعبة
> وبس كده مش طالبة كتير :smile02​*


*هههههههههههههه ده انت طالبة المستحيل هههههههههههه
لا ربنا يوفقك طويل و حليوه احم احم موجود هههههههههههه
اما باقي الصفات دي شكليات ههههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

azazi قال:


> فارسة أحلامي لن أجدها الا في منامي:t31:
> 
> على أرض الواقع لاتوجد فتاة ملأت عيناي..


*طيب ما تقولنا مواصفات اللي في احلامك 
يمكن اشوفلك حاجه و يا بخت من وفق راسين في الحلال هههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انه تكون بنت ربنا
> وكويسة وذات اخلاق عاليه


*مواصفات شاب خلوق و بتاع ربنا 
مش عايز حاجة ارضية هههههههههههه
شعرها اصفر عينيها كحلي المواصفات الارضية دي ههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يلا جاوبت السؤالين
> 
> ليا مرتب اضافي بقي ههههههههههه:smil15::new6:
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه ميرسي روزي حكرمشلك خمساية في الاخر ههههههههههه
مواصفاتك حتلاقيها بس الصراحة دي صعبة 
اما متمسك بيكي بقي متقلقيش حتلاقيه في ضهرك علي طول هههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مواصفاته  اخضر وبأستيك من فوق
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> قولى انت يابوب تفتكر ايه المواصفات اللى تنفع معايا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*لا يا نانسي قولي انت الاول 
و انا حعدلك المواصفات اللي مش حتليق بيكي 
انت عارفه معزتك عندي ههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> الله على فارسة احلامى او موزة احلامى مش فارقة كتير
> جاية راكبة حمار مرشيدس و بتنقذنى من الوحش الشرير
> و ماسكة سيف بلاستيك طبعا بتقطع بيه اى حد يتعرضلى


*مممممممم انت كده متاكد انها موزة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الفيلم الكارتون ده شفته فين مش فاكر هههههههههههه
لا ممتاز ريمون استمر يمكن تجيلك سندريلا و تسيب الزنوبة بتاعتها الساعة 12 هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههه ميرسي روزي حكرمشلك خمساية في الاخر ههههههههههه*
> *مواصفاتك حتلاقيها بس الصراحة دي صعبة *
> *اما متمسك بيكي بقي متقلقيش حتلاقيه في ضهرك علي طول هههههههه*


 

ههههههههههه وصعب كمان اللي بيتمسك دلوقتي بحد 

يا شيخ روح انتم عايزين الضرب بالنار يا شباب انتم ههههههههههه

انا داخله الموضوع ده عشان الخمسين جنية هههههههههههههه:new6::smil15:


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *مممممممم انت كده متاكد انها موزة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الفيلم الكارتون ده شفته فين مش فاكر هههههههههههه
> لا ممتاز ريمون استمر يمكن تجيلك سندريلا و تسيب الزنوبة بتاعتها الساعة 12 هههههههههههههههه*



:fun_lol: متخافش هشوفلك اختها


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> بنفع واحد 183 سم مكعب؟:boxing:



*ههههههههه
لا أقل من 186 لا أقبل :t17:​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أبريل 2011)

بداية التكافؤ فى الظروف ثم الاختيار السليم عن طريق العقل اولا ثم القلب


HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا جديدة دى
> فوقى عليهم ياختى
> بدل ما تفوقى علينا
> ...


----------



## Critic (13 أبريل 2011)

*مش قادر احدد صفات*
*بس كل اللى اقدر اقوله انى لما اتعامل معاها هعرفها و اقول هى دى*


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه
> لا أقل من 186 لا أقبل :t17:​*



بسيطة نطول 3 سم جيتى فى جمل يعنى:smil15:


----------



## twety (13 أبريل 2011)

*اممممم فى ساعه صفا كده والواحد بيقعد يسرح 
فى خياله ولا فى الفضا
ممكن يجى فى باله الموضوع ده

نقدر نقول مثلا
* على علاقه قويه بربنا وحلوة جدا
* طووووويل عشان البس كعب براحتى هههه
* دمه خفيف وروحه حلوة يعرف يتصرف فى المواقف
يعنى ميحرجش اللى قدامه بس يعرف يفهمه بطريقه حلوة غلطه
* عنده حكمه فى التعامل والتصرف مع الكل
* راجل بمعنى الكلمه يسند ويعتمد عليه فى كل المواقف
* يحب الخروج والفسح وكريم
* طيب وحنين ويقدر اللى قدامه ويحترم اللى يكلمه

وكفايه قوى كده مش هخلص
بس عموما يعنى
الحمدلله انا لقيت خلالالاص فارس احلامى
اللى فيه المواصفات دى واكتررررر 

*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*



			يا ريت اللي يحب يكتب رايه يستئذن مني الاول قبل ما يكتب ههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اونكل اونكل
ممكن مش اكتب ارد ​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> بسيطة نطول 3 سم جيتى فى جمل يعنى:smil15:



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> اونكل اونكل
> ممكن مش اكتب ارد ​*


*توء توء توء استغفر الله العظيم 
ده مش مكان للهزار يا تكتبي يا حتكتبي مش بمزاجك 
اصل دخول الموضوع مش زي خروجه هههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه وصعب كمان اللي بيتمسك دلوقتي بحد
> 
> يا شيخ روح انتم عايزين الضرب بالنار يا شباب انتم ههههههههههه
> 
> انا داخله الموضوع ده عشان الخمسين جنية هههههههههههههه:new6::smil15:


*بغض النظر عن المكتوب و طبعا ولا كاني قريت حاجه لان الشباب زي الفل و كلهم رجوله و شهامة هههههههههه
بس لفت نظري كلمة خمسين ؟؟؟؟؟ سلامة الشوف انا كاتب خمساية(5) مش خمسيناية (50 dangerous)*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> :fun_lol: متخافش هشوفلك اختها


:fun_lol::fun_lol: *يا ريت يا اخويا لحسن البنات كده حمضوا من القاعدة فاضيين هههههههههههه
*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> بداية التكافؤ فى الظروف ثم الاختيار السليم عن طريق العقل اولا ثم القلب



*يا سلام عليك يا حبيبي سعيد انت دايما تجيب من الاخر
بس بجانب اللي قولته علشان خاطري حزود الصلاة ممكن ههههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *مش قادر احدد صفات*
> *بس كل اللى اقدر اقوله انى لما اتعامل معاها هعرفها و اقول هى دى*


*حور تعيش تاكل قراقيش هههههههههههههه
علي عمو برضه قول الصفات احسن لك هههههههههههه
بس براحه عليا عارفك شراني ههههههههههه
*


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

twety قال:


> *اممممم فى ساعه صفا كده والواحد بيقعد يسرح
> فى خياله ولا فى الفضا
> ممكن يجى فى باله الموضوع ده
> يا عيني علي ساعة الصفا :new6::new6:
> ...


*و لقيتي حد غيري فيه كل الصفات دي و اكتر ههههههههه
يا سلام عليكي يا تويتي لما تمخمخي كده و ساعة الصفا ههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *بغض النظر عن المكتوب و طبعا ولا كاني قريت حاجه لان الشباب زي الفل و كلهم رجوله و شهامة هههههههههه*
> *بس لفت نظري كلمة خمسين ؟؟؟؟؟ سلامة الشوف انا كاتب خمساية(5) مش خمسيناية (50 dangerous)*


 

هههههههههههه طب ما تخليك شهم بقي زي ما بتقول ومشيها خمسون جنيها مصريا ههههههههه

خمسه جنيه ايه ياااااااااعم انا كده همسح مشاركاتي بقي هههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *توء توء توء استغفر الله العظيم
> ده مش مكان للهزار يا تكتبي يا حتكتبي مش بمزاجك
> اصل دخول الموضوع مش زي خروجه هههههههههههههه*





*هههههههههه
طويب كدة براءة بقا
مافيش كتابة :fun_lol:​*


----------



## Basilius (13 أبريل 2011)

سلامو عليكو 
عندي استفسار رفيع جدا 
هو ايه حكايه الطول مع البنات دي ؟


----------



## twety (13 أبريل 2011)

*لازم من الكعب يا باسيليوس
شياكه برضه ههههههههه

خلالاص لقيت يا بوب بقى
عقبال يارب لما نشوف ام حصان ابيض 
اللى هتكتبلنا مواصفاتها دلووووووووقت
يلا بقى قوووول ههههههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

Basilius قال:


> سلامو عليكو
> عندي استفسار رفيع جدا
> هو ايه حكايه الطول مع البنات دي ؟



*حاسة إنك بتسمع فيي يا مايكل 
لأنه على حد علمي أنا إللي ذكرت قصة الطول هههههههه​*


----------



## soso a (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههههه سوسو ربنا كبير و مش بيسيب حد هههههههههههههههه*
> *بس مرتبط بالكنيسة اد ايه؟؟؟؟*
> *في ناس كل تفكيرهم الكنيسة و الصلاة و المؤتمرات و العظات و مهملين كل حاجه في حياتهم انت عايزة النوع ده؟؟؟ هههههههههههه*


 
هههههههههههههههههه

انا وثقه من كده علشان كده انا اقدره اعيش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لازم يكون فى اعتدال فى كل شئ 

يعنى ميكونش بيسيب شغله بحجه انه عنده خدمه 

مينفعش اهمل بيتى وكل حياتى بحجه الخدمه والصلاه 

اول  حاجه اكون أمين عليها هى خدمه بيتى اللى ربنا ميدهالى ولو عندى وقت اقدمه لربنا فى بيته


----------



## Basilius (13 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حاسة إنك بتسمع فيي يا مايكل
> لأنه على حد علمي أنا إللي ذكرت قصة الطول هههههههه​*


*مش انتي لوحدك يا روز 
كذا مره اسمع جزئيه الطول دي و في اكتر من مكان ومناسبه  
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## sparrow (13 أبريل 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *مش انتي لوحدك يا روز
> كذا مره اسمع جزئيه الطول دي و في اكتر من مكان ومناسبه
> ههههههههههه
> *



هههههههه
انا من محبذي الطول وكان نفسي بردو في فارس طويل ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ابلة نانسى ممكن اجاوب انا
> انتى مينفعش معاكى غير واحد مجنون و مش بيتكلم غير باسلحة:boxing:



*هههههههههههههه طيب ليه كده يابنى حرام عليك 
ده انا حتى غلبانة 
عموما القانون هنا فى صفى ويبقى يورينى شطارته 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا يا نانسي قولي انت الاول
> و انا حعدلك المواصفات اللي مش حتليق بيكي
> انت عارفه معزتك عندي ههههههههههههه*



*طيب ما تقول انت الاول كده المواصفات اللى مش تنفع معايا 
وهى معزتى عندك؟ وانا بدور عليها ديه تايهه من امبارح 
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

*طيب علشان محيرش الجماهير العريضة انا هقول المواصفات ديه 
واللى شايف نفسه يحمل هذة الصفات يبعتلى على الخاص على طول 
ويقدم application ماشى ؟
1- مش يكون من احفاد سى السيد 
2- يؤمن بحقوق المرأةمبادئ الجمعية بتاعتى 
باقى الصفات هكملها بعدين علشان تعبت 
*


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

*سدءنى الواحد مهما قال كتالوجات فى الاخر بيقع وقعة زى الفل بعيدة عن كل الى كان بيقولو قبلها هههههههههههه
بس بالنسبالى مهم الارتياح و  الدم الخفيف مش شرط يبقى فظيع يعنى , والطموح له و ليا يعنى يؤمن بطموحى انا كمان , وعشرة الله او على الاقل الاحساس بيها , ويكون راجل مش مان هههههههههه .. مش اكتر*


----------



## Critic (15 أبريل 2011)

*



سدءنى الواحد مهما قال كتالوجات فى الاخر بيقع وقعة زى الفل بعيدة عن كل الى كان بيقولو قبلها هههههههههههه
بس بالنسبالى مهم الارتياح و الدم الخفيف مش شرط يبقى فظيع يعنى , والطموح له و ليا يعنى يؤمن بطموحى انا كمان , وعشرة الله او على الاقل الاحساس بيها , ويكون راجل مش مان هههههههههه .. مش اكتر

أنقر للتوسيع...

نسيتى تقول : لازم يكون طويل علشان اعرف البس كعب
دى نقطة لا اختلاف عليها من كل البنات اللى ردوا *


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *
> نسيتى تقول : لازم يكون طويل علشان اعرف البس كعب
> دى نقطة لا اختلاف عليها من كل البنات اللى ردوا *



ااه صحيح افرض جزمة عجبتنى فيها كعب مجبهاش عشن خاطره بقى ولا ايه :t9:


----------



## Critic (15 أبريل 2011)

> ااه صحيح افرض جزمة عجبتنى فيها كعب مجبهاش عشن خاطره بقى ولا ايه :t9:


*لا طبعا و دى تيجى*
*يغور هو و تجيبى الجزمة ههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (15 أبريل 2011)

*طب سؤال ...*
*هو ليه ديماً بنقول فارس !*
*مينفعش نقول مثلاً سواق ... كهربائي ... مهندس ... دكتور .... الخ الخ الخ *
*هو ليه شغل القرن الثاني الميلادي ده :shutup22:*
*الفرسان أنقرضوا خلاص*

*أما الفارسة ده .... لا تعليق *
*فالمرأة مرأة :59:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أما الفارسة ده .... لا تعليق *
> *فالمرأة مرأة :59:*​



*تعالالى بقى كده 
يعنى ايه بقى المرأة مرأة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انجيلا انتى فين تعالى بسرعة نشوف الاستاذ توين ماله انهارده 
هههههههه
*


----------



## Twin (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *تعالالى بقى كده *
> *يعنى ايه بقى المرأة مرأة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *انجيلا انتى فين تعالى بسرعة نشوف الاستاذ توين ماله انهارده *
> *هههههههه*



*أنا مش هقدر أجي بصراحة ... أنا في البيت وطريح الفراش *
*مريض بالبرد ... أول مرة يجيلي من سنتين :shutup22:*
*لما أخف هبقي أجي واشرحلك *​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لا طبعا و دى تيجى*
> *يغور هو و تجيبى الجزمة ههههههههههه*



*طبعا الجزمة اهم 
وانا بوجه رسالة لكل البنات اوعى تتنازلى عن جزمتك يابنت 
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> طويب كدة براءة بقا
> مافيش كتابة :fun_lol:​*


*سندريلا مش حعيدها تاني و الا ..........
حعمل ايه يعني ولا حاجه :fun_lol::fun_lol:
يبقي شكلك خلاص لقيتي الفارس
علي العموم الله يسهلوا :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Basilius قال:


> سلامو عليكو
> عندي استفسار رفيع جدا
> هو ايه حكايه الطول مع البنات دي ؟


*مممممممم باسيليوس مش عارف ليه 
حاسس انهم جم علي الجرح :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

twety قال:


> *لازم من الكعب يا باسيليوس
> شياكه برضه ههههههههه
> 
> خلالاص لقيت يا بوب بقى
> ...


*حاضر تويتي حتلاقي مواصفاتها اخر مشاركة دلوقتي
من الاخر:new6::new6:*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا وثقه من كده علشان كده انا اقدره اعيش
> 
> ...


*مممممممم يا سوسو انت كده عديتي 
سهلها يا رب و بلاش احنا :new6::new6:*


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *مممممممم يا سوسو انت كده عديتي *
> *سهلها يا رب و بلاش احنا :new6::new6:*


 عديت ايه وانا مش عارفه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا اوعى تفهمنى غلط 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههه
> انا من محبذي الطول وكان نفسي بردو في فارس طويل ههههههه


*سبحان الله واضح ان في ازمه في الطول 
الموضوع انا كنت المفروض اسميه طول فارس الاحلام 
:new6::new6:*
*اما طبعا فارسة الاحلام فمعروف من 120-155 ده بالكتير
:new6::new6:
*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ما تقول انت الاول كده المواصفات اللى مش تنفع معايا
> وهى معزتى عندك؟ وانا بدور عليها ديه تايهه من امبارح
> ههههههههههههههه
> *


*يا نانسي ايه العسل ده منوره :new6::new6:*


Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب علشان محيرش الجماهير العريضة انا هقول المواصفات ديه
> واللى شايف نفسه يحمل هذة الصفات يبعتلى على الخاص على طول
> ويقدم application ماشى ؟
> 1- مش يكون من احفاد سى السيد
> ...


*انت كده ايه حتلاقي الخاص ايه مش حتكلم انا
فاضي علي الاخر 
الصفات دي متوفر علي الاخر شوفي حاجه تانية :new6::new6:*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *سدءنى الواحد مهما قال كتالوجات فى الاخر بيقع وقعة زى الفل بعيدة عن كل الى كان بيقولو قبلها هههههههههههه
> بس بالنسبالى مهم الارتياح و  الدم الخفيف مش شرط يبقى فظيع يعنى , والطموح له و ليا يعنى يؤمن بطموحى انا كمان , وعشرة الله او على الاقل الاحساس بيها , ويكون راجل مش مان هههههههههه .. مش اكتر*


*مواصفات جيدة فعلا 
ممتازة جيلان بس انصحك نصيحة لوجهة الله
لو مش عايزاه مان خليه يشرب بريل *:new6::new6:


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لا طبعا و دى تيجى*
> *يغور هو و تجيبى الجزمة ههههههههههه*


*
يعني بذمتك حيختارو ايه؟؟
اكيد زي ما قلت الجزمة طبعا 
الفارس بيروح و يجي لكن الجزمة بتنزل موضه و بتروح لحالها:new6::new6:*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب سؤال ...*
> *هو ليه ديماً بنقول فارس !*
> *مينفعش نقول مثلاً سواق ... كهربائي ... مهندس ... دكتور .... الخ الخ الخ *
> *هو ليه شغل القرن الثاني الميلادي ده :shutup22:*
> ...


*يا توين ما انت عارف شغل البنات ده 
عايزين شخصية خرافية اللي هو يجي الفارس يخلص الفارسة من الوحش
و يتجوزوا و يجيبوا فرسان و فارسات :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


Twin قال:


> *أنا مش هقدر أجي بصراحة ... أنا في البيت وطريح الفراش *
> *مريض بالبرد ... أول مرة يجيلي من سنتين :shutup22:*
> *لما أخف هبقي أجي واشرحلك *​


*لا توين الف سلامة عليك
بس خلي بالك من نانسي معندهاش تفاهم في حكاية حقوق المراة
و قد انذر من بنجر:new6::new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا نانسي ايه العسل ده منوره :new6::new6:*
> 
> *انت كده ايه حتلاقي الخاص ايه مش حتكلم انا
> فاضي علي الاخر
> الصفات دي متوفر علي الاخر شوفي حاجه تانية :new6::new6:*



*هههههههههه طبعا طول عمرى عسل وطول عمرى منورة 
مش عايزة اقولك جالى كام application لغاية دلوقتى 
ومش عايزة اقول من مين علشان من ناس كبيرة اوى اوى ههههههههههههه
ده انا غلبت ابو لمعة ههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا توين ما انت عارف شغل البنات ده
> عايزين شخصية خرافية اللي هو يجي الفارس يخلص الفارسة من الوحش
> و يتجوزوا و يجيبوا فرسان و فارسات :fun_lol::fun_lol:*
> 
> ...



*لا انا هسيب توين دلوقتى على جنب رفقا بحاله وبمرضه 
لكن همسك فيك انت ,مالهم بقى البنات يا اخ بوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طبعا الجزمة اهم
> وانا بوجه رسالة لكل البنات اوعى تتنازلى عن جزمتك يابنت
> هههههههههههههه
> *


*ممممممممم شكلك عندك مصنع و جيه هنا تسترزقي:59::59:*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> عديت ايه وانا مش عارفه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*عديتي يعني لقيتي الحصان و بتدوري علي الفارس
اكيد فهمت صح :smil15::smil15:*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههه طبعا طول عمرى عسل وطول عمرى منورة
> مش عايزة اقولك جالى كام application لغاية دلوقتى
> ومش عايزة اقول من مين علشان من ناس كبيرة اوى اوى ههههههههههههه
> ده انا غلبت ابو لمعة ههههههههه
> *


:fun_oops::fun_oops:
*كده بقي الكلام اختلف لما الحق اقدم الCVبتاعي
يا نانسي الله يسهلوا كده الكلام اختلف و من الاخر الف مبرووووووووووك*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا انا هسيب توين دلوقتى على جنب رفقا بحاله وبمرضه
> لكن همسك فيك انت ,مالهم بقى البنات يا اخ بوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*في ايه يا نانسي انا بمدح فيهم بس 
دول الطف الكائنات عديها يا نانسي ههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> :fun_oops::fun_oops:
> *كده بقي الكلام اختلف لما الحق اقدم الCVبتاعي
> يا نانسي الله يسهلوا كده الكلام اختلف و من الاخر الف مبرووووووووووك*



*صحيح انا مش جانى ال resume بتاعك ,فين ال CV 
بتاعك ياولد ؟فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *في ايه يا نانسي انا بمدح فيهم بس
> دول الطف الكائنات عديها يا نانسي ههههههههههه*



*ههههههههههه انا وش ذلك بردو يابوب انت تعرف عنى انى بعدى حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *صحيح انا مش جانى ال resume بتاعك ,فين ال CV
> بتاعك ياولد ؟فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*لا ما انا مستني اجي في الاخر علشان اكون علي وش ال CV
بس يا نانسي ده تكتيك علشان توافقي علي طول *


Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه انا وش ذلك بردو يابوب انت تعرف عنى انى بعدى حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*ماهو علشان عارف
 ده اختبار بشوف ابعت الCV ولا مفيش امل فيا:thnk0001:*


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *عديتي يعني لقيتي الحصان و بتدوري علي الفارس*
> *اكيد فهمت صح :smil15::smil15:*


 
هههههههههههههه

انت اللى فهمت غلط

هههههههههههههههه

:bud::bud::bud:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا ما انا مستني اجي في الاخر علشان اكون علي وش ال CV
> بس يا نانسي ده تكتيك علشان توافقي علي طول *
> 
> *ماهو علشان عارف
> ده اختبار بشوف ابعت الCV ولا مفيش امل فيا:thnk0001:*



*لالالاابعت يابوب انت عارف يعنى غلاوتك عندى 
ابعت علشان ارفضك واطردك شر طرده وافضحك فى المنتدى 
ابعت ابعت ,اشرب اشرب ههههههههههه
*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> انت اللى فهمت غلط
> 
> ...


*لا يا سوسو خلاص ما تحوليش كل شيء انكشف و بان*
:new6::new6:


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

ايه هو اللى انكشف وباااااااااان 

انت عايز تلبسنى تهمه وبس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لالالاابعت يابوب انت عارف يعنى غلاوتك عندى
> ابعت علشان ارفضك واطردك شر طرده وافضحك فى المنتدى
> ابعت ابعت ,اشرب اشرب ههههههههههه
> *


*ايه الكلام ده يا نانسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده ايه الغلاوة دي يا هانم ههههههههههههه و انا اللي قلت خلاص لقيت الفارسة
طيب شوفي بقي مين حيعبرك اصلا قصدي حيقربلك يووووووه قصدي حيبعتلك*


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه الكلام ده يا نانسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ده ايه الغلاوة دي يا هانم ههههههههههههه و انا اللي قلت خلاص لقيت الفارسة*
> *طيب شوفي بقي مين حيعبرك اصلا قصدي حيقربلك يووووووه قصدي حيبعتلك*


 
ومالك فرحان بنفسك كده وحاسس انك عليك العين من الكل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلك عايز تفوق :boxing::boxing::boxing:

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ايه هو اللى انكشف وباااااااااان
> 
> انت عايز تلبسنى تهمه وبس
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*لا يا سوسو خلاص بامانه ماهو راجع خلاص 
انا باركت يالا خيره الله
هههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ومالك فرحان بنفسك كده وحاسس انك عليك العين من الكل
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*يا سوسو و ما يبقاش العين عليا ليه الحمد لله مفيش حاجه فيا عيب و كلي مزايا*:59::59:


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا سوسو و ما يبقاش العين عليا ليه الحمد لله مفيش حاجه فيا عيب و كلي مزايا*:59::59:


 

يا سيدى على الثقه 

دى ثقه ولا غرور ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

*انا بقي حقول فارسة احلامي 
1- تكون طويلة :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
2-بتشتغل و غنية 
3-عربيتها و شقتها و متشطبة 
4- العفش حيبقي بالمشاركة مش مشكلة
5-تكون بتعرف تطبخ و اهم حاجه تكون موفرة
الصفات الثانوية بقي
1- تكون لا يمينية و لا يسارية في حب ربنا
2-تكون شخصية كويسة و مرحه
3-انسانة دماغها كبيرة مش بتزعل من اي حاجه
4-تكون طيبة 
و كفاية بقي كده
ده علشان خاطر تويتي ههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا بقي حقول فارسة احلامي
> 1- تكون طويلة :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> *


ايه ده انتو كمان بتخافو عالكعب :smile02


> *2**-بتشتغل و غنية
> 3-عربيتها و شقتها و متشطبة
> 4- العفش حيبقي بالمشاركة مش مشكلة
> 5-تكون بتعرف تطبخ و اهم حاجه تكون موفرة
> ...


وتكون موفرة ليه من الواضع انك مش دافع حاجة خايف ليه عالتوفير :t9:



> *3-انسانة دماغها كبيرة مش بتزعل من اي حاجه
> 4-تكون طيبة *


طبعا لازم تكون طيبة وبتاخد على قفاها كمان
ونسيت نقطة مهمة
تكون بتصدق اى احاجة :fun_lol:


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه

عسل ردك يا جيلان 
وانت هتلقيها عند انهى تارزى انشاالله يا بوب

ههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (15 أبريل 2011)

*يا جماعة مش مهم الطول... المهم القبول... *
* و على رأى اللى قال : ان مكنتش الست ست و تصرف عليا ميمشيش الحال*


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

يا عينى علينا 

كده مش هنلاقى فااااارس 


دول كلهم جاينى على طمع 

الحقوا يا بنات 

دول عايزين نصرف عليهم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل ردك يا جيلان
> وانت هتلقيها عند انهى تارزى انشاالله يا بوب
> ...



تعيشى يا جميل



Critic قال:


> *يا جماعة مش مهم الطول... المهم القبول... *
> * و على رأى اللى قال : ان مكنتش الست ست و تصرف عليا ميمشيش الحال*



تصدق بتفرج عليها دلؤتى اهه :t39:


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا بقي حقول فارسة احلامي
> 1- تكون طويلة :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> 2-بتشتغل و غنية
> 3-عربيتها و شقتها و متشطبة
> ...



و أخيراً تقدّس الحياة الزوجية هههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

مواصفات عروسة الغفلة 

أول شي ، تكون من أنصار حقوق المرأة   بس من غير ضرب هههههههههههه

تاني شي ، تفهم بالشأن السياسي والإقتصادي والعسكري والبيئي ، يعني تفهم بكل شي ما عدا المطبخ وشؤون الكوسا ولف الدوالي والملوخية  

تالت شي ، أن تقبل أن أقسّم شغل البيت على أسبوع كامل ، وأن تتفهّم طبيعة عملي الطويل ، وأنني غير قادر على مسح الغبرة والشطف والجلي والتكنيس اليومي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا سلااااااااااااااااااام 

*من وحي نقاشات اليوم في شريط آخر *


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2011)

اهم شيء تكون ملتزمة كنسيا

هكذا لو نشأت مشاكل الرب يساعد في الحلول بسرعة


----------

